# mums who leave their kids sky 3



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Interesting programme on sky 3 about women who leave their children for careers etc.  

One woman siad 'I have everything you could dream of ...freedom' .......... if only I could replace that freedom with a baby!!

L x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

That's heartbreaking....I know lots of ladies have to work once they have little ones, but to think they consider their freedom more important than the little lives they have brought into the world


----------



## lisa3 (May 20, 2008)

my Mum left me and my two siblings for the grass which turned out not to be greener on the other site. 25 years later I am the only one who speaks to her now. she has missed out on such a lot of love.


----------

